# Scuba diver's body found 17 yrs later



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

That's pretty weird.

http://news.yahoo.com/body-missing-lake-tahoe-diver-found-17-years-200610870.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Man, talk about an adrenaline rush for the divers who found him


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm sure this will get used in a show like CSI or NCIS soon.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Cold water preserves remarkably well.


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

What!? No photos? We could use them for reference material!! :zombie:


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

When you take 'em out of the water, they deteriorate fast.


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

This is yet another reason why I don't swim in lakes or the ocean. It's not the water that bugs me...it's what's IN the water. Yuck.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

goneferal said:


> When you take 'em out of the water, they deteriorate fast.


I don't think I'd want to be the one in the morgue to unzip this guys wetsuit.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

The dangers of going down...............


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

This one amazed me:

http://www2.ljworld.com/news/2010/sep/22/search-team-discovers-body-vehicle-recovered-clint/


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

There was a case like that up here in a deep Adirondack Lake. Some guy drowned and sank. Something like 25 years later, due to extreme flooding increasing water circulation, he popped up out of the deep, cold water pocket, pretty much preserved enough so they could ID him. A lot of the lakes up here were the scenes of Revolutionary War battles & have really well preserved wooden ship wrecks for the same reasons.


----------

